# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Xu hướng ứng dụng phần mềm cho Thương mại điện tử, đồ hoạ AR và VR, Visualization

## VietCAD Co.

Visualization nghĩa là sự hình dung, sự mường tượng. Trong đồ hoạ thường được gọi là trực quan.

Với công nghệ hiện nay, các phần mềm như 3ds Max đang được ứng dụng bởi các công ty không chỉ là Kiến trúc mà còn trong ngành thương mại điện tử như Amazon, Shopee.
Các ông lớn trong ngành thương mại điện tử đang đầu tư vào phần mềm như 3ds Max và các plugin khác để đưa sản phẩm của họ lên sàn với hình thức AR hoặc VR, điều này giúp các khách hàng mua sắm dễ dàng hơn. 

Điều này ảnh hưởng gì đến dân KTS?
Nắm bắt xu hướng và quy trình này có thể giúp bạn trình bày mô hình của mình đẹp mắt hơn và cũng ''công nghệ'' hơn. Đặc biệt là đối với các KTS chuyên về nội thất - đây chắc chắn là ngành hàng được nhiều điều tốt nhất khi việc ứng dụng AR, VR trở nên phổ biến hơn.

Vậy đối với những người làm MKT và Seoer thì điều này ảnh hưởng gì tới họ?
Việc có kiến thức thêm về xu hướng này chắc chắn sẽ là một lợi thế cho các bạn trong thời gian sắp tới. Những Freelancer và các bạn đi làm ngành này chắc đã quen với việc phải biết thêm các phần mềm chỉnh sửa hình ảnh hoặc video, tuy nhiên nếu xu hướng này trở nên rộng rãi tại Việt Nam thì chừng đó là chưa đủ. 

Có vẻ dành thời gian để bắt đầu học tập về các phần mềm có khả năng modeling ngay bây giờ là một xu hướng cần nắm bắt ngay. 
Giới thiệu đến các bạn một số nguồn thông tin hướng dẫn dành cho người mới quan tâm và muốn bắt đầu tìm hiểu về chủ đề này:
https://vietcad.com/tin-tuc-su-kien/...-max-1028.html

Một số hãng phần mềm đã giới thiệu khách hàng của họ sử dụng AR và VR khác ngoài Amazon có thể kể đến là 
PTC -> ứng dụng VR cho ngành sản xuất oto
V-Ray với V-Ray vision và Chaos vantage dù không thực sự nhưng nó giúp công việc chuyển đổi của bạn thật sự nhanh chóng hơn
Nếu là ứng dụng trong kiến trúc thì có thể kể đến Lumion
Ngoài ra ngành công nghiệp giày với đi đầu là Nike và Adidas cũng đang thực hiện những dự án tương tự với hệ thống tích hợp CAD/ CAM.

nguồn tham khảo:
https://vietcad.com/phan-mem/autodesk

https://ptcvietnam.vn/creo

https://vray.com.vn/san-pham

https://mastercam.vn/tin-tuc

https://lumion3d.vn/blog-ky-thuat

----------

